# Dont' Cry for the Horses (poem)



## smrobs

........................................

That is a great poem and it made me cry. Makes me think of all the good horses I've had who are now gone.


----------



## allie84

thank you for this poem...it is beautiful and made me cry...did you write this or know who did? i lost my baby girl yesterday and I would like to put this on her marker...


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I am so sorry for your loss. We put our beautiful white stallion down on Monday. He was only 4.

I wish I could say it will get better, and maybe it will, but it hasn't yet for me.

I will pray for you.. HUGS

PS I did not write it, I found it many moons ago, it's pretty isn't it.?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Absolutely beautiful....it is true that they are never ours, everything belongs to God.

Thanks for posting it. I am going to save it. = )


----------



## LoveStory10

Thats beautiful, and it made me cry. It is so true


----------



## Nita

I received a card that said that after my filly died... I posted it somewhere else. It's so beautiful, makes me cry everytime. =(


----------



## Tayz

I've heard that poem before and yet it still makes me feel sad.
It's a beautiful poem, with a great meaning to it...


----------



## Roperchick

its posted on SSFER website


----------



## BritishReiner

Beatiful!

I lost my beautiful bay filly on the 20th of November 2009


----------



## speedy da fish

so beautiful, thanks for sharing

just to add a picture that i think goes well with it


----------



## Gidget

this made me cry


----------

